# Pounded



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Another high impact explosion from @Humphrey'sGhost. 
What could I have done to him to deserve such a beat down?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Freaking Sweet!!! 

Well deserved and a KILLER BEAT DOWN by the..........GHOST!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit bro..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Brother’s never had a Rojas
That aggression will not stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Fantastic, some of my favorites!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hahaha yeah !


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great job !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Rojas rocket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------

